
End the Mobile Phone Ban in Hospitals - ivankirigin
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aug07/5473
======
kingnothing
The last thing a hospital needs is waiting rooms and patient wards full of
people hysterically gabbing on their cell phones to relatives about their
injured friends and family.

